# Need to get either my Lexmark Z640 or X4550 working in UNR



## crazy pyro (May 10, 2009)

http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z640
http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X4550
I was linked to that site by a friend, however there are no instructions for installing the Z640 in ubuntu and it says the X4550 is a paperweight.
I've checked the lexmark site for linux drivers for both printers and there aren't any.
Any idea on how to get these working?


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

if lexmark dont provide drivers, i'd say you're pretty screwed.

Printers usually have the worst driver support of any hardware.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 10, 2009)

They're both paperweights as far as my netbook is concerned when in windows.
I'm trying to install the driver through wine, it doesn't show up in Open Office when I try to print something though. It's as if the printer doesn't exist.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 10, 2009)

I remember having seen information for my Dad's Lexmark printer when he had Linux installed for a while. I'll have a look, Lexmark has been developing drivers for Linux, but they're a PITA to find, and even harder to install properly.
It was just as bad when I tried to find x64 compatible printer drivers, it's like most printer companies don't give a crap.
Hell, I've just seen they have support for Apple's Airport Extreme, but I figure they should put more work into Linux drivers, than drivers for a little WiFi device...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 10, 2009)

Brother is the same (Windows/Mac, no Linux).  I'm not certain that any printer manufacturer makes drivers for Linux.


----------



## xfire (Jun 11, 2009)

Did you try the same method on ubuntu? It should work.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 11, 2009)

Have you look at and tried this,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714

The driver they speak of is here:http://downloads.lexmark.com/perl/downloads/downloads.cgi


----------



## xfire (Jun 11, 2009)

Try this,
Go to system->administration->printing
Click new, then select other
here enter any URL,
A list of available drivers should pop up
Try Generic or there are some other lexmark printers, try one of them.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 11, 2009)

Cheers guys, I'll give them a try later. The link in 95Viper's post just directs me to a page requesting my location, I give it my location and it takes me to their normal driver support page for the UK, nothing about ubuntu or linux there.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry 'bout dat.  
Here is some more install info:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83456 and here is the LINUX driver you will need:http://www.nodevice.com/driver/Z605/get32515.html.  

For some reason(I have to investigate) I cannot link to the page, only the main website. 

The driver you can try is for a number of Z6xx series printers, not specifically for the Z640, Lexmark has never made a Linux driver just for that printer, so you have to try to use the Z605 linux driver.  You are going to have to play with it to get it to work, probably...(no comments about playing with, please.

Sorry, but that seems to be all I got for now.

Goodluck.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 12, 2009)

I just downloaded Lexmark drivers and there was no Linux drivers.   

Does Ubuntu forums have any help?  Those guys know loads more than I could help with.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 12, 2009)

Cheers Viper.
Mlee, I'm gonna register on there tonight but I need to go to school now so don't have time.


----------

